# Old Time Potluck near Portland, OR



## Angela (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm going to be hosting an old time music potluck gathering at my winter home near Portland on April 30. It's a lovely spot with a large private yard and I'd love for those with instruments and/or a love for this kind of music to attend. This is not a crust fest though y'all. It's going to be in the suburbs near Portland and any kind of behavior that would get the Washington County Sheriff's Department called or put my future winters here in jeopardy will get you immediately evicted. Anyone that's interested please contact me via PM. Sorry no dogs please unless you intend to stay attached to them at all times, there are ducks and geese on the property.


----------



## Angela (Apr 12, 2010)

I really wish you and bolt were comming Arrow. No chance that you'll be able to swing gas money to get up the valley? I'll definitely try to remember to take those pictures and put them up.


----------



## bote (Apr 12, 2010)

ah, this sounds really good, unfortunately I a am working a bit more on my friends farm down in southern california and don't think I can make it. Have fun, I'll keep my new baked beans recipe handy for another time...


----------



## Angela (Apr 14, 2010)

Yes maybe those baked beans can venture up the valley another time Bote. Depending on how this one goes I may do another one in the fall when I get back into town and folks can come help harvest the potatoes out of the buckets.


----------



## Angela (Apr 22, 2010)

Just thought that I should update this with the following: there is plenty of room for well behaved campers, you won't be stranded in the burbs "carrying the banner" so to speak if you and your instrument need a place for the night.


----------

